# ONR winter detail of dirty car



## Area54

I don’t have access to a hosepipe or pressure washer and using a local jet wash isn’t an option. So, during summer or when the car isn’t that dirty I’d normally just do a one bucket ONR clean all round and then use FSE as a drying aid. Now the car is dirtier in winter how do I pre-rinse a mucky car without several buckets before the usual ONR wash? I’ll also want to rinse off Dry and Shine to save time. The car is a back Passat estate, so a big girl.


----------



## A&J

Just wondering why a local jet wash isnt an option? 

I use ONR all the time. In winter I would still use it even on a dirty car. Idealy I would pre spray with some citrus pre wash and jet wash most crud off on a local jet wash and then drive home where I can perform a ONR wash. 

I use plenty of pre-spray with ONR and/or Opti-clean before I swipe in one direction with a soft sponge or noodle mitt. After that one swipe I make sure to clean the mitt or sponge in my second bucket before going back to my ONR bucket. 

Work section by section, pre spray well, motions in straight lines, make sure to clean up your wash media more often then in summer washes and use warm water in your wash bucket (that will help in breaking down dirt better and disolving road salt). Use a QD while drying to add more lubricity to the drying towel.

Thats more or less what I do and I havent polished my car in years now...it still looks mostly swirl free and in fine condition.


----------



## pt1

Onr is a great product but as dannyrs3 said, its asking to much. It is possible but i think it will inflict swirls and marring.it depends on how much you care about your paint work though i guess.if you have no other options though, Pre soak each panel with onr and use lots of noddle mitts 


Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Area54

DannyRS3 said:


> Frankly you are expecting way too much from ONR and you are going to damage your paint if you try and regularly clean a car covered in winter road traffic film with it. You would be better off leaving it dirty till spring and using some TF remover or auto foam in a pump sprayer and finding a place to pressure wash the worst of the grime off. Then you can go back to your ONR. ONR is not safe for heavily soiled surfaced, nor is running a towel or sponge over one.





A&J said:


> Just wondering why a local jet wash isnt an option?
> 
> I use ONR all the time. In winter I would still use it even on a dirty car. Idealy I would pre spray with some citrus pre wash and jet wash most crud off on a local jet wash and then drive home where I can perform a ONR wash.
> 
> I use plenty of pre-spray with ONR and/or Opti-clean before I swipe in one direction with a soft sponge or noodle mitt. After that one swipe I make sure to clean the mitt or sponge in my second bucket before going back to my ONR bucket.
> 
> Work section by section, pre spray well, motions in straight lines, make sure to clean up your wash media more often then in summer washes and use warm water in your wash bucket (that will help in breaking down dirt better and disolving road salt). Use a QD while drying to add more lubricity to the drying towel.
> 
> Thats more or less what I do and I havent polished my car in years now...it still looks mostly swirl free and in fine condition.


Cheers for the advice - some good tips there, I'll have to find a working jet-wash to sort it properly. Most places around here tend to have drive through car washes.


----------



## atbalfour

I'd sacrifice perfectly corrected paint for a clean car in your circumstances. 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## macmaw

Best thing is to get a bucket with a gamma seal lid, make up your ONR solution at home and take it in the bucket with you to somewhere that has a pressure washer for the pre rinse.


----------



## A&J

Also I forgot to mention that you can wash like 90% of a dirty car with ONR and leave the lower dirtier parts for last. That way even if you inflict some marring they are gonna stay on the lower part of the car and thus not be so visible.

But like I said...my car hasnt been polished in 3 years now due to me not having any time anymore in my life and it still looks great. Much better then the rest of cars driving on the street.


----------



## Coatings

Do you have foaming waterless washes were you are. Their is a company called AmmoNYC in the states that makes a foaming waterless wash to be used out of a foam sprayer. If i were goingcto do a dirty car i would use a foaming product.

It’s awesome stuff just look up Ammo Frothe and watch his winter cleaning video.

3M also makes a foaming waterless was product.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Area54

A&J said:


> Also I forgot to mention that you can wash like 90% of a dirty car with ONR and leave the lower dirtier parts for last. That way even if you inflict some marring they are gonna stay on the lower part of the car and thus not be so visible.
> 
> But like I said...my car hasnt been polished in 3 years now due to me not having any time anymore in my life and it still looks great. Much better then the rest of cars driving on the street.


Agreed, time is definitely the key factor for me too, which is why a good APC prewash and jet wash rinse would speed things up.


----------



## stan laurel

*ONR winter wash*

Hi guys this may help people out,there is a youtube channel called RAD GARAGE. 
And he does a few rinseless washes using ONR on an AUDI SQ5.
He lives in Canada and the car is caked in grit and grime.
Well worth a look.
Hope this helps.


----------



## Blanco92

Been using ONR for 2 years now, pretty much all year round on my daily. Car still looks acceptable, in fact for a 17 year old not-special daily it looks very well indeed. No swirls, although there is some light marring... but not at all bad considering the last machine polish was 10 years ago.

I use a hand-pump pressure sprayer for pre-wash duties. The pressure is crap and it takes longer than it should. A petrol station jet wash would be much more effective, followed up by a 2BM wash with ONR at home.


----------



## Area54

stan laurel said:


> Hi guys this may help people out,there is a youtube channel called RAD GARAGE.
> And he does a few rinseless washes using ONR on an AUDI SQ5.
> He lives in Canada and the car is caked in grit and grime.
> Well worth a look.
> Hope this helps.


Thanks Stan his videos are very useful! No prewash was surprising though!


----------



## stan laurel

*ONR winter wash*

Hi mate i believe RAD GARAGE made a couple of videos using ONR one of which he does pre soak with ONR.


----------

